# Günstige Angelzelte, zu empfehlen oder nicht?



## DonChullio (21. März 2007)

Da für uns Gutwetterangler dieses Jahr hier die Saison etwas eher losgehen wird, überlege ich mir, dieses Mal ein Angelseekomformes Zelt zuzulegen. Im genaueren hatte ich da entweder an das günstige Askari Karpfenzeltangebot von Perca (der Firma traue ich eigentlich keine zwei Schritt weit ... ) oder die rund doppelt so teure Variante von Quantum (Zebco?) nachgedacht. Da ich auf nummer sicher gehen will, werde ich wohl zur Quantumvariante greifen ... oder Taugen die billigen Zelte für den gelegentlichen Einsatz auch? 

Preise liegen bei 82€ für das Quantumkarpfenzelt und 35€ für das günstige Percazelt. Als Schüler hat man leider kein Geld, um für den Namen mitzubezahlen ...

Also, hat hier irgendwer Erfahrungen mit den Dingern?


----------



## Carp-Hunter-1989 (21. März 2007)

*AW: Günstige Angelzelte, zu empfehlen oder nicht?*

das von perca kannste knicken wenn es stark regnet kannste darin baden da die versiegelung der nähte und der wände keine starken regenschauer übersteht.#h


----------



## zrako (21. März 2007)

*AW: Günstige Angelzelte, zu empfehlen oder nicht?*

spar lieber auf was vernünftiges
ich hab das hier: 
http://www.fishingtackle24.de/product_info.php?pName=JRCZeltSTI2ManTwinSkin


----------



## punkarpfen (21. März 2007)

*AW: Günstige Angelzelte, zu empfehlen oder nicht?*

Such dir lieber was Gebrauchtes.


----------



## Ronen (21. März 2007)

*AW: Günstige Angelzelte, zu empfehlen oder nicht?*



> oder Taugen die billigen Zelte für den gelegentlichen Einsatz auch?



Mal ganz ehrlich, wenn Du beispielsweise 3 mal im jahr ne Nacht am Wasser verbringen willst, so würde ich meine Hand dafür ins Feuer legen, dass Dich ein Stink normales Iglu Zelt kompfortabel durch die Nacht bringt!!!


----------



## DonChullio (21. März 2007)

*AW: Günstige Angelzelte, zu empfehlen oder nicht?*

Ganz so wenig sind es dann doch nicht. Zwanzig oder mehr nächte können es theoretisch schon werden. Ich hab mich im Moment nach dem Ultimate Attack Pleasure Dome umgeschaut. Da lässt sich der Boden herausnehmen (Vorraussetzung für unser Vereinsgewässer), es scheint einigermassen Wasserabweisend zu sein, ausserdem habe ich bisher mit vielen Ultimate Produkten gute Erfahrungen gemacht. Hat damit konkret jemand Erfahrungen gemacht (oder kennt jemanden, der ...)? Meine Erwartungen liegen bei 80 Euro nicht ganz so hoch, aber ich hoffe doch, dass es einiges an Wasser verträgt. Natürlich will ich keine Eimer drüber ausgiessen, aber eine kalte Frühlingsnacht im Nassen verbringen zu müssen, will ich dann doch nicht.

Grüße
DonChullio


----------



## esox82 (22. März 2007)

*AW: Günstige Angelzelte, zu empfehlen oder nicht?*

Hallo,
ich habe dieses zelt : klick
es ist in 3 SEKUNDEN aufgebaut und in 15 wieder zusammen!!!!!!
hier der video-beweis: klick
mfg Andy


----------



## punkarpfen (22. März 2007)

*AW: Günstige Angelzelte, zu empfehlen oder nicht?*

Nur leider hat das Zelt keinen herausnehmbaren Boden.


----------



## wallek (22. März 2007)

*AW: Günstige Angelzelte, zu empfehlen oder nicht?*



punkarpfen schrieb:


> Nur leider hat das Zelt keinen herausnehmbaren Boden.


 

Doch einmal kannst du den Boden Rausnehmen!#q


----------



## esox82 (22. März 2007)

*AW: Günstige Angelzelte, zu empfehlen oder nicht?*

hi punkarpfen,
wieso brauchst du einen herausnehmbaren boden?
mfg Andy


----------



## bennie (22. März 2007)

*AW: Günstige Angelzelte, zu empfehlen oder nicht?*



esox82 schrieb:


> hi punkarpfen,
> wieso brauchst du einen herausnehmbaren boden?
> mfg Andy



vereinsmeierei


----------



## bennie (22. März 2007)

*AW: Günstige Angelzelte, zu empfehlen oder nicht?*



DonChullio schrieb:


> Ganz so wenig sind es dann doch nicht. Zwanzig oder mehr nächte können es theoretisch schon werden. Ich hab mich im Moment nach dem Ultimate Attack Pleasure Dome umgeschaut. Da lässt sich der Boden herausnehmen (Vorraussetzung für unser Vereinsgewässer), es scheint einigermassen Wasserabweisend zu sein, ausserdem habe ich bisher mit vielen Ultimate Produkten gute Erfahrungen gemacht. Hat damit konkret jemand Erfahrungen gemacht (oder kennt jemanden, der ...)? Meine Erwartungen liegen bei 80 Euro nicht ganz so hoch, aber ich hoffe doch, dass es einiges an Wasser verträgt. Natürlich will ich keine Eimer drüber ausgiessen, aber eine kalte Frühlingsnacht im Nassen verbringen zu müssen, will ich dann doch nicht.
> 
> Grüße
> DonChullio



Leg mla lieber das doppelte hin. Das Wetter kennt keine Kompromisse, wäre doch schade um die 80.- denn dann fängste wieder bei 0 an... überlegs dir. Wenn ich dir was empfehlen darf: Spro Strategy Specialist Dome


----------



## DonChullio (22. März 2007)

*AW: Günstige Angelzelte, zu empfehlen oder nicht?*

Ich hab mich einfach mal von einigen Leuten beraten lassen und auf "Probe" sozusagen das Ultimate Zelt gekauft. Da wir an unserem Gewässer immer einigermassen geschützt die Zelte aufschlagen, wird das schon reichen. Bisher hat auch mein uralt-Schirmzelt immer gehalten. Naja, ich werde das Ultimate-Zelt mal genau unter die Lupe nehmen, wetterbedingt testen und euch dann die Ergebnisse nennen. Ich freu mich auf jeden Fall erstmal darauf.

Trotzdem danke für den Tipp, und dein Nachtlage sieht ja mal echt idyllisch aus ... hübsches Foto.

Grüße
Bene


----------



## punkarpfen (23. März 2007)

*AW: Günstige Angelzelte, zu empfehlen oder nicht?*

Ich brauche kein Zelt mit herausnehmbaren Boden, aber DonChulio (Post 6).


----------



## esox82 (23. März 2007)

*AW: Günstige Angelzelte, zu empfehlen oder nicht?*

@punkarpfen:
ups,den post hab ich übersehen,sorry
mfg Andy


----------



## LUKA$ (23. März 2007)

*AW: Günstige Angelzelte, zu empfehlen oder nicht?*

Hi, schau ma unter http://www.globetrotter.de nach die ham fichtig gute zelte zu meiner meinung nach guten Preisen
Petri Heil
LUKAS


----------



## Fehlerteufel (23. März 2007)

*AW: Günstige Angelzelte, zu empfehlen oder nicht?*

da ich überhaupt keine lust mehr auf zeltauf und abbau habe bin ich auf die idee gekommen mir so einen nubrollischirm mit überwurf zu holen...ist garnicht schlecht...übrigens ohne boden.
das ding mit dem zeltboden ist garnicht so zu verachten,letztes jahr habe ich ne anzeige in dazendorf beim angeln wegen wildcampen bekommen,ohne boden hätten sie nix sagen können.
gruß klaus


----------



## DonChullio (24. März 2007)

*AW: Günstige Angelzelte, zu empfehlen oder nicht?*

Das Ultimate-Zelt ist heute gekommen, sieht auf den ersten Blick wirklich sehr Robust aus, auch ein wirklicher Hingucker, und vor allem für ein 1 1/2 Dome sehr sehr geräumig. Ich werds bei Gelegenheit mal testen und die Sache dann hier veröffentlichen. Dann wirds auch die ersten Erfahrungesberichte bzgl. Wasserresistenz geben.


----------



## zrako (24. März 2007)

*AW: Günstige Angelzelte, zu empfehlen oder nicht?*



esox82 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich habe dieses zelt : klick
> es ist in 3 SEKUNDEN aufgebaut und in 15 wieder zusammen!!!!!!
> hier der video-beweis: klick
> mfg Andy



1,10m hoch finde ich etwas zu niedrig


----------



## bennie (24. März 2007)

*AW: Günstige Angelzelte, zu empfehlen oder nicht?*



Fehlerteufel schrieb:


> da ich überhaupt keine lust mehr auf zeltauf und abbau habe bin ich auf die idee gekommen mir so einen nubrollischirm mit überwurf zu holen...ist garnicht schlecht...übrigens ohne boden.
> das ding mit dem zeltboden ist garnicht so zu verachten,letztes jahr habe ich ne anzeige in dazendorf beim angeln wegen wildcampen bekommen,ohne boden hätten sie nix sagen können.
> gruß klaus



Wenn du keinen Bock auf Aufbau hast. Seite 1, Oval Umbrella mit einzippbarer Front, weniger Arbeit geht nicht.


----------



## Fehlerteufel (25. März 2007)

*AW: Günstige Angelzelte, zu empfehlen oder nicht?*



bennie schrieb:


> Wenn du keinen Bock auf Aufbau hast. Seite 1, Oval Umbrella mit einzippbarer Front, weniger Arbeit geht nicht.


ist das nicht ähnlich wie das teil von nubrolli???
werde mir das teil trotzdem mal bei herrn google anschauen#6


----------



## mcb (3. April 2007)

*AW: Günstige Angelzelte, zu empfehlen oder nicht?*

hi,
muss mich jetzt auch mal "einmischen". ich werde mir demnächst auch ein neues zelt zulegen (ohne bodenplane wegen den bekannten problemen).

ich hatte vorher ein fox-brolly mit überwurf welches mir fast 16 jahre bei wind und wetter die treue gehalten hat. allerdings hatte ich immer (ausser bei trockenem wetter mit wind) schwitzwasser an der innenplane.

hatte auch das ultimate dome als neukauf ins auge gefasst. mich würde mal interessieren ob die schwitzwasserproblematik bei diesem dome auch auftritt.

@DonChullio: hast du das dome schon am wasser genutzt? gabs schwitzwasser?


----------



## DonChullio (3. April 2007)

*AW: Günstige Angelzelte, zu empfehlen oder nicht?*

Nope, das Ding war bei mir recht trocken, und das, obwohl wir zu zweit drinne gepennt haben. Zwei Liegen passen übrigens perfekt nebeneinander! Als ich aufgestanden bin, wars staubtrocken. :m  
Kann das Zelt übrigens nur empfehlen!


----------



## mcb (4. April 2007)

*AW: Günstige Angelzelte, zu empfehlen oder nicht?*

hört sich ja nicht schlecht an.
ist das zelt denn doppelwandig? wie schauts mit den nähten aus? einfach oder zweifach vernäht....


----------



## bennie (4. April 2007)

*AW: Günstige Angelzelte, zu empfehlen oder nicht?*

Einwandig = Schwitzwasser. Ist leider so  Aber damit kann man leben. Ist ja nicht mein Wohnzimmer. Ich habe ein zwei Handtücher dabei. Dann kann man halt kurz mal etwas abwischen wenns Wetter wirklich sehr nass ist.


----------



## mcb (4. April 2007)

*AW: Günstige Angelzelte, zu empfehlen oder nicht?*



bennie schrieb:


> Einwandig = Schwitzwasser. Ist leider so  .



dem kann ich nicht wiedersprechen. habe jetzt mein 16!!! jahren altes schwitzwasser fox brolly in den wohlverdienten ruhestand geschickt und bin deshalb auch auf der suche nach einem neuen unterstand.
bin absolut von fox-qualität überzeugt:l. die nähte sind top, reisverschluss top, beschichtung top. nur der schirm selber hat gelitten, aber der war ja auch nicht von fox. und das ding ging mit mir durch dick und dünn.

würde auch mehr als 200 euro für ein neues fox-zelt ausgeben - aber nicht wenn ich muss #d. daher das interesse am ultimate. vielleicht poste ich in 16 jahren meine erfahrung mit dem ultimate pleasure dome (wenn ich es denn kaufe).|supergri


----------



## baggersee (5. April 2007)

*AW: Günstige Angelzelte, zu empfehlen oder nicht?*

Ich habe mir auch das Ultimate Attack Pleasure Dome 1 gekauft und heute das erste mal aufgebaut. Leider liefert Ultimate (habe direkt in NL nachgefragt) keine Aufbauanleitung mit. Da es für mich der erste Zeltaufbau in meinem Leben war stand ich doch vor einem kleineren Problem. Aber dank DonChullio (Private Nachricht #h ) habe ich es hinbekommen. Beim zweiten Mal wirds schneller gehen #6 

Auf mich macht das Zelt einen sehr guten Eindruck und wird für meine Belange optimal sein. Wie es sich bei Regen bewert muss sich noch zeigen.
Meine ersten live Erfahrungen werde ich später posten. Bis dann.


----------



## mcb (7. April 2007)

*AW: Günstige Angelzelte, zu empfehlen oder nicht?*



baggersee schrieb:


> Meine ersten live Erfahrungen werde ich später posten. Bis dann.


 

Binn schon heiss wie frittenfett


----------



## Moschi (9. Juli 2007)

*AW: Günstige Angelzelte, zu empfehlen oder nicht?*

na taugt das Zelt nun was ? Möchte mir ebenfalls das Zelt holen warte aber auf Erfahrungsberichte 

Gruß Martin


----------



## mcb (9. Juli 2007)

*AW: Günstige Angelzelte, zu empfehlen oder nicht?*

ups. da hab ich den thread doch glatt aus dem auge verloren.

ich habe mir das ultimate attack besorgt. 

nun ja. die verarbeitung sieht nich so ganz solide aus wie die chubs, fox-zelte usw. - dafür hat es allerdings nur umd die 80 euro gekostet. einer der fiberglasstangen ist schon in der länge gespalten. wird wohl ein garantiefall. 

das dome war insgesamt für 3 x 4 tage im einsatz. in allen 3 sessions war das wetter top, so dass ich wenig über die wetterfestigkeit bei regen was sagen kann. allerdings bin ich von donnertag bis samstag am wasser. dann wird es wohl auf wasserfestigkeit geprüft ;-)
ehrlich gesagt fahre ich mit einem unguten gefühl. die zeltwände sind dünn und nur von innen irgendwie "leicht" wachsähnlich beschichtet. ich habe da meine zweifel ob das dome auch den schauern standhält.

der aufbau dauert, wenn man alleine ist, ziemlich lange (ich schätze mal 10 bis 15min - je nach wind ;-))
fixiert wird das dome nur mit kleinen häringen die rund um das zelt gespannt werden. von sturmleinen keine spur. bei einer session hatte ich ca. windstärke 7-8 und das dome war ganz schon am rappeln - aber es hielt ohne grosse probleme. im inneren herschte fast absolute windstille was sehr angenehm war!! 

dem dome wird eine bodenplane beiglegt. befestigt wird diese (allerdings dünne) plane mit klettverschlüssen in allen ecken des domes. eigentlich hält das ganz gut. mit der ausrichtung des bodens ist es allerdings sehr trickreich.

zum thema platz: für 1 persron über mehrere tage absolut empfehlens werde. man kann auch mit 2 liegen drin schlafen.

mein fazit. im nachhinein ärgere ich mich, dass ich nicht etwas gewartet habe und etwas kohle für ein profi-zelt zusammengespart habe. ich glaube nicht, dass das dome mein angeljahr schadensfrei überstehen wird....

aber was soll man für 80 euro auch verlangen, oder?


----------



## greenangel (16. Juli 2007)

*AW: Günstige Angelzelte, zu empfehlen oder nicht?*

Hi
hast du das zelt jetzt auf wetterefestigkeit prüfen können?
bin auch sehr an dem zelt interessiert!
mfg greenangel


----------



## mcb (4. August 2007)

*AW: Günstige Angelzelte, zu empfehlen oder nicht?*

jau. waren vor 3 oder 4 wochen 2 nächte unterwegs. es gab 12h dauer- bzw. nieselregen.

fazit: das zelt war dicht.

aber: nachteil ist, dass die 2 seitenfenster nur mit einem moskitonetz versehen sind. bei regen müssen die zu, sonst regnet`s rein. allerdings sitz man dann in einem geschlossenen zelt - und das wie in meinem fall 12 stunden lang - ohne irgendwie mal nach draussen schauen zu können. eine plastikfolie vor den moskitonetzen wäre eine echte berreicherung für die zweckmässigkeit im regen.


----------



## mcb (10. August 2007)

*AW: Günstige Angelzelte, zu empfehlen oder nicht?*

Nachtrag:

am letzten wochenende wurde das pleasuredome zum 4. mal aufgebaut und..... eine fiberglassstange ist der länge nach gerissen..... das kann doch kein zufall sein... :r:r:r...

mal sehen wie lange die reperatur/austausch beim fachhändler dauert.|evil:


----------



## Little-Carp-Hunte (9. November 2007)

*AW: Günstige Angelzelte, zu empfehlen oder nicht?*

Moin Moin und seit ihr immer noch mit zufrieden?!

Gruß Dennis


----------



## mcb (12. November 2007)

*AW: Günstige Angelzelte, zu empfehlen oder nicht?*



Little-Carp-Hunte schrieb:


> Moin Moin und seit ihr immer noch mit zufrieden?!
> 
> Gruß Dennis




kauf dir auf keinen fall ultimate zelte. ich musste 2 1/2 monate auf den austausch warten. ultimate ist für mich gestorben. schlechte qualität und null service. zum ko**en.

meine erfahrung: *FINGER WEG VON ULTIMATE*

ich musste mir zwischenzeitlich ein neues zelt holen um nicht nackt am wasser zu sitzen.
habe jetzt etwas tiefer in die tasche gegriffen und mir das "the wall" von b.richi zugelegt. absolut top und nur weiterzuempfehlen. infos zum zelt unter http://www.brichi.de

im nachhinein ärger ich mich noch immer um die rausgeworfenen 80 euro für die ultimate barracke.

ps: wenn jemand ein nagelneues und originalverpacktes ultimate plaesure dome attack haben will soll siche via pn an mich wenden


----------



## Kahuna (31. März 2008)

*AW: Günstige Angelzelte, zu empfehlen oder nicht?*

Kennt denn jemand das Teil hier:

Village Dome von der Angeldomäne






Kostet 129€ inkl. Überwurf. Da ichs eher für den Somme zum drin pennen will find ich diese Moskitovariante echt interessant. Und wenns mal regnet, kann man sich ja den Überwurf vorbereiten...

Gruß
K.


----------



## punkarpfen (3. April 2008)

*AW: Günstige Angelzelte, zu empfehlen oder nicht?*

Ich würde eher ein Prahmhaubenzelt mit integrierten Alustangen nehmen. Das steht stabiler und die Aufbauzeit ist kürzer. Nachteile: Es wiegt dann mehr und es kostet etwas mehr.


----------



## boiliebirne15 (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: Günstige Angelzelte, zu empfehlen oder nicht?*

Mahlzeit ich würde einfach mal sagen informiert euch lasst euch zeit guckt euch die zelte an und ich weiss selber dass man auch was für 110 euro findet


----------



## mcb (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: Günstige Angelzelte, zu empfehlen oder nicht?*



boiliebirne15 schrieb:


> Moin , ich steuer mal nen beitrag zu eurer netten runde dazu ich empfele 1.Ultimate Attack Pleasure Dome für c.a 90 euro



wie oft hast du denn das ultimate dome auf und abgebaut?


----------



## andreas0815 (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: Günstige Angelzelte, zu empfehlen oder nicht?*



boiliebirne15 schrieb:


> Moin , ich steuer mal nen beitrag zu eurer netten runde dazu ich empfele 1.Ultimate Attack Pleasure Dome für c.a 90 euro 2.JRC Defender Brolly für c.a 90 - 120 euro oder 3. den JRC roamer dome ich hab mich für den roamer dome entschieden weil die meisten jrc zelte eine 10000 wassersäule haben also übelegts euch die die ein zelt kaufen wollen


 

*Hallo,*

ich möchte mir auch eins zulegen!

was sagst du zu diesen.......... hier der Preis ca. 95.--€


*XXL BROLLY SCHIRMZELT BIVVY ANGELZELT ZELT HYDRO 5000MM*
 
:z:z:z:z:z:z



__________________________________



*Gruß *
*Andreas*


----------



## baggersee (13. September 2008)

*AW: Günstige Angelzelte, zu empfehlen oder nicht?*



mcb schrieb:


> wie oft hast du denn das ultimate dome auf und abgebaut?


 
Ich habe mein Zelt jetzt ca. 10x aufgebaut. Bin immer noch sehr zufrieden. Ich habe lediglich die Häringe gegen etwas stabilere ausgetauscht.

Hatte bisher mit dem Wetter, bis auf schwachen Regen Glück gehabt, und kann desshalb bzgl. der Dichtigkeit nichts sagen.

Vermutlich hattest Du mit der kaputten Stange einfach Pech gehabt. Nichts desto trotz müsste der Garantieablauf wesentlich schneller sein.


----------



## boiliebirne15 (17. September 2008)

*AW: Günstige Angelzelte, zu empfehlen oder nicht?*

mahl zeit ich hab mich jetzt für ein x2 cyber 2 bei vlemmix entschieden ich war jetz damit 7 mal am see /1.steht bomben fest mit hairingen . 2.Wasser kommt nicht durch(schwitz wasser auch nicht ) 5000mm3.ist schön geräumig 4.Absipbare front defiziete dauert halt ein seine 8 min bis es aufgebaut ist


----------

